# Painting like its 1988



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

So have been avoiding this repaint for awhile, they want and have always used oil ext. sprayed and brused on nicely and was looking good until the bug hatch and subsequent slow death by oil entrapment screwed up the level flow,, but overall, and after using tweezers to remove the worst,, its is looking glossy and boat loads better than SW SP water base..


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

What is your question?


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

posted under photos, not everything is a question..


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

So rather then a question, your post is more of a point?

So what I understand from this is:

-You didn't really want this job. Maybe you weren't looking forward to painting with oil base paint given the cold season and all.

-Maybe work slowed down so you decided to finally do this job to fill in the gap.

-With no other choice and hopefully with little prep work needed, you began painting with the oil base paint requested by the home owner.

-As you were painting, you noticed how this oil base product was going on like buttered warm biscuits

-Besides the sting from patting your self on the back for being the best painter you know, things were actually looking pretty good

-That was true up until the bug hatch began the Bonzai attack on your beautiful finish.

-Now the sting on your back wasn't so pleasurable any longer as you watched the pristine white of the newly painted siding start to resemble the wiskered chin of a pale corpse.

-Like a mortuary make up artist, you began plucking the repulsive black specks with skilled hands, and possibly the home owners eye brow tweezers.

-Besides some barely noticeable blemishes from the extracted carcasses, things were starting to look good once again.

-You confirmed your suspicions that oil base is better then water base paint and decided to share that with the board. After all, it's easier and hurts less then patting yourself on the back.

amiright?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol....


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

prototype66 said:


> lol....


Quoted for truth


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

CApainter said:


> So rather then a question, your post is more of a point?
> 
> So what I understand from this is:
> 
> ...


In a Larry the cable guy voice...."now dats some funny sh:t right dare"


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CApainter said:


> So rather then a question, your post is more of a point?
> 
> So what I understand from this is:
> 
> ...


Post of the month for sure. I nominate for post of the year.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

BAM! :surrender:


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

geez just thought i would post something a little unusual. but pretty spot on analysis in the end.. I will now go to the corner of shame....


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wncpainter said:


> geez just thought i would post something a little unusual. but pretty spot on analysis in the end.. I will now go to the corner of shame....


Now really, you should have known better with this crew !:yes: ya sure stepped in it that time!:whistling2:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

wncpainter said:


> geez just thought i would post something a little unusual. but pretty spot on analysis in the end.. I will now go to the corner of shame....


No problem wnc, I'm just glad ca stepped in and interpreted your post so eloquently, I'm sure he sprayed a lot of bin that day?..:whistling2:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Git er dunnnnn!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> Git er dunnnnn!


nuttier n a squirrel turd!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Post of the month for sure. I nominate for post of the year.


I am so jealous. That was awesome!!!!!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> I am so jealous. That was awesome!!!!!


Your day will come,. I'm sure !:yes: Just keep pounding those keys :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

For us, its been '96 with a twist lately.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I hate how hard it was to spread paint 15, 20, 25 years ago. Heck, even the primers were 'watery' back then. Pick up some Benjamin Moore SuperCraft or Pratt&Lambert Silver or Bronze line of paints - and that was considered premium paint back in the day. The stuff they're putting out these days makes painting a breeze.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wncpainter said:


> So have been avoiding this repaint for awhile, they want and have always used oil ext. sprayed and brused on nicely and was looking good until the bug hatch and subsequent slow death by oil entrapment screwed up the level flow,, but overall, and after using tweezers to remove the worst,, its is looking glossy and boat loads better than SW SP water base..


 SWP stands for sure will peel!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

mudbone said:


> SWP stands for sure will peel!


comming from the guy that reps behr paint..lol.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> comming from the guy that reps behr paint..lol.


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

